# Wanted: The cheesecake of Cheesecakes



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

I'm looking for a *banging* cheesecake base which I can use to adapt with various flavours, ie lemon, guava, strawberry, etc.

This is what I have, based on some common ratios:

5% Cap New York Cheesecake
1% INW Biscuit
1.5% CAP French Vanilla
1% FA Cream Fresh
2% FA Meringue

Any recommendations, tips & tricks to create the ultimate cheesecake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

I don't have a stone but there have been some interesting developments in cheesecake flavours recently. Until now, the market has been dominated by Cap NY Cheesecake and TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. It was rare to see any cheesecake used beyond those two. Recently, this conversation emerged from Emily's (mlNikon) review of OOO Vanilla Custard Cheesecake on Reddit:



> PerennialPhilosopher
> How does it compare to CAP ny cheesecake in your opinion?
> 
> mlNikon
> ...



So there's that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't have a stone but there have been some interesting developments in cheesecake flavours recently. Until now, the market has been dominated by Cap NY Cheesecake and TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. It was rare to see any cheesecake used beyond those two. Recently, this conversation emerged from Emily's (mlNikon) review of OOO Vanilla Custard Cheesecake on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that.


Ohh, that looks promising.
As for that last comment... I'd actually say ANYTHING is better than TFA Cheesecake, to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

Thanks @RichJB If only local vendors will stock it... I see Blck has the OOO Cheesecake but not the Vanilla Custard Cheesecake. Cant see FLV Cheesecake anywhere...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

I think we need a Second Rule of DIY: that in each recipe, there will be at least one concentrate that isn't available from vendors currently. Or, if you need two concentrates for a recipe, they will only be available (one each) from two different vendors.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

Wayne's Base isnt bad either:

CAP New York Cheesecake 6%
CAP Sweet Cream 1%
TFA Graham Cracker (Clear) 1.5%
(any) Sucralose (Sweetener) 1.5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jono90 (27/6/17)

I made waynes a few time and loved it. 
Only think i found is the graham cracker seems to overpower after it been sitting for a few months.
So i thought of using INW Biscuit instead. however i was thinking should i match the graham cracker 1.5%? or lower?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/17)

I like this simple, 3 ingredients Kiwi Cheesecake. Easy to play around with different fruits too, I think. And other cheesecake concentrates could probably be used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/6/17)

Jono90 said:


> I made waynes a few time and loved it.
> Only think i found is the graham cracker seems to overpower after it been sitting for a few months.
> So i thought of using INW Biscuit instead. however i was thinking should i match the graham cracker 1.5%? or lower?



Yes, thats why my OP excludes graham cracker - I am over GC!!! 1% INW biscuit will be spot on I reckon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (27/6/17)

I have JF Biscuit, I might try it with that. Alternatively FW or Cap Graham, both of which I have. But JF is purportedly the Inw Biscuit killer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90 (27/6/17)

@Rude Rudi 
Do you reckon INW biscuit is stronger than graham cracker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/7/17)

Jono90 said:


> @Rude Rudi
> Do you reckon INW biscuit is stronger than graham cracker?



Stronger as in dilution % or taste?
Yes on both fronts...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

